# WaKü für meine Konfiguration



## xblinGex (21. April 2015)

*WaKü für meine Konfiguration*

Grüß Gott liebe Mitglieder. 

Ich habe mir in einem anderen Thread einige Tipps zum zusammenstellen eines PC's geholt und mich für folgende Konfiguration entschieden:

1x https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-4790k-bx80646i74790k-a1119923.html
1x https://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-hydro-copper-12g-p4-2999-kr-a1245228.html
1x https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ares-dimm-kit-32gb-f3-2400c11q-32gab-a963419.html
1x https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx100-512gb-ct512mx100ssd1-a1122682.html
1x https://geizhals.de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-3tb-st3000dm001-a686485.html
1x https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-bh16ns40-schwarz-bh16ns40-auar10b-a882988.html
1x https://geizhals.de/phanteks-enthoo-luxe-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-ph-es614l-bk-a1142200.html
1x https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html
1x https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-maximus-vii-hero-90mb0ui00-m0eay0-a1106087.html

Als Grafikkarte habe ich mich für die Titan X Hydro Cooper entschieden da ich gerne meine Hardware (CPU und GPU) mit Wasser kühlen möchte.  Meine jetzige Konfiguration kostet ca.  2700 Euro.  Mein Budget insgesamt liegt bei 3000 euro.  Heißt ich habe noch 300 Euro für die WaKü über.  

Und damit bin ich auch schon beim Thema.  Könnt ihr mir helfen die richtige für das System zu finden? Ich wäre wirklich dankbar.  

Gruß


#Edit

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...5824-auf-der-suche-nach-dem-richtigen-pc.html

Hier ist der link von dem Thread der Zusammenstellung


----------



## TessaKavanagh (21. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü für meine Konfiguration*

Also 300,- € für eine Wakü CPU + Grafikkarte ist schon recht knapp. Du willst das ganze ja sicher im Enthoo Intern verbauen. Da ist also mindestens ein 480er Radiator angesagt. Ich tendiere aber ehr zu 480er + 240er. Mit 45 oder 60mm Dicke (je nachdem was passt).

Alleine dafür kannst du neu ab ~ 150,-€ bei 60mm ehr 175,- € aufwärts einplanen. 
Pumpe ab                                  ~ 60,- € 
AGB ab                                      ~ 30,- €
CPU Kühler  ab                          ~ 40,- €
6x vernünftige Lüfter a               ~ 60,- € (gesamt)
Diverse Kleinteile                       ~ 50,- € 
Den GPU Kühler haste ja schon.

Dann bist du schon bei mindestens 390,- € 
Für die Ansprüche an die Hardware die du verbaust sollte man m.E. eigentlich ein Budget für die Kühlung von ca. 500,- € durchaus einplanen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü für meine Konfiguration*

Vorschlag für 367€: Aquatuning. Ohne den 240mm Radiator + Lüfter sind es ca 300€.

Mit einer  Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller zur Lüftersteuerung + Sensoren zur Messung der Wassertemperatur und des Durchflusses wären es ca. 455€.


----------



## Anoy1988 (21. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü für meine Konfiguration*

also du hast hier eine titan X drinnen die ein schweine geld kostet und willst an der wakü sparen???
Sry da wiederspricht sich etwas gewaltig entweder bei so einer hardware gleich richtig oder sein lassen


----------



## xblinGex (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü für meine Konfiguration*

Wer hat jemals erwähnt das ich an der Wakü sparen will...?

500 ocken sind annehmbar.


----------



## Anoy1988 (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü für meine Konfiguration*

oben steht 300 und mit 300 ist man am sparen und eher knapp bemessen....... 500 hört sich da realisierbarer an


----------

